
Zero Stroke - mudil
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero_stroke
======
mudil
"Besides a compulsion to write endless strings of zeros, individuals that
suffered from this condition would reportedly become confused when referring
to numbers and would state that they were ten billion years old or had forty
trillion children."

